
Show HN: A tiny (400B) client-side module for tracking with Google Analytics - lukeed
https://github.com/lukeed/ganalytics
======
lukeed
Main takeaways:

\- 0.4kb vs 12kb for official client (gzip)

\- Respects visitors' `doNotTrack` settings

\- Does not ship internal XHR library

\- Correlates to the Google docs

\- API is 99% familiar, haha

\- Well-documented

\- Cacheable

It isn't exactly a drop-in replacement, but the tweaks needed are incredibly
minor.

The GET requests are made via `new Image()`, which is a low priority network
request, so your critical requests won't be blocked or delayed because of a
trivial `pageview` analytic.

Internet Explorer is not supported by default; however, it's VERY easy to
regain compatibility. `Object.assign` is the only roadblock, which has a Babel
quick-fix.

Hope you enjoy! And feel free to ask questions. Thanks!

